# A New Clinic . .



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

is opening in a few weeks just a few blocks from me.

P.A.W.S. has been working hard for many years in this area (Southern burb of Detroit). They have finally gotten the finances to open a S/N clinic.

They (P.A.W.S) routinely sponsor adoption fairs in cooperation with local shelters, have persuaded many pet stores to stop selling pets and instead "showcase" homeless cats/dogs from the shelters. Offer very low cost S/N to the public (SNAP cats, gotta love it), loan of humane trapping equipment, I could go on and on.

I know this probably doesn't mean much to those of you living in far-away exotic locations like England, Australia, Japan, Arizona and all, but I just wanted to mention it as a reminder that there are a lot of people out there who are doing a lot of good work. Sweeping back the tide with a broom as it were, but bless 'em all.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wonderful news for all the feral and unfixed cats. In these tough economic times, it's rare to hear about new facilities such as this, but the need has never been greater.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

That is awesome! :kittyturn


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You are so fortunate! They sound like they do great work. A good organization to support. One more step in the right direction for cats!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*PAWS of Michigan is*

a first class act. One of the vets who used to work at a nearby office is going to be one of their vets. I know her to be both a good vet and a compassionate person. The number and dedication of the volunteers at PAWS is amazing. I try to do what I can for them as well. They are especially good with ferals. S/N for a feral is $25 and if you're really down money wise they will find a way.

It helps a bit to know and occasionally hang with people like that. Keeps the spirits up like a support group. Like this forum.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

From my limited experiences most vets, at least in my area, do not understand feral cats. How to handle or even a willingness to work with them.

So you are doublely blessed to have P.A.W.S in your town and willing, quality people involved.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love hearing the story of rescue organizations like PAWS! I even started a thread a few months ago to hear about local rescue organizations people knew of, just because I find it so inspirational and interesting to hear about them. It sounds like they're doing great things.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*The Clinic has opened . .*

and "business" is good. At this point nearly all of their business comes from people who are s/n their pets taking advantage of the low cost.

That's all good, but they would also like to get more ferals in. You can't s/n 'em if you can't catch 'em. To that end, they have (among their many volunteers) an "official" feral-cat-trapping-assister/expert or whatever you call her. PAWS has live traps to loan along with the PAWS trapper's experience to offer the public for free. For my part, I've given them my drop trap in the hope/expectation that they can get some of the more street-wise cats. 

I also misspoke earlier. They charge $15-20 to s/n a feral. They have a facebook site (who dosen't). There aren't a whole lot of what I (a Kansas boy) would call good things about living near Detroit, but this is one.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Lyle- We must be near each other in location!
Thank you for helping spread the word about P.A.W.S.
I have been handing out brochures at work for them. There is one gal at work with a small feral colony and I made sure she knew about their grand opening. I also know two people who are now working there.
(I am a volunteer/foster for Shelter to Home)


----------

